# Plowing with a cabover



## zak (Oct 27, 2004)

Folks,

Has anyone ever plowed with a cabover and if so do you have any advice, pictures or any useful information for me to sway our decision on if we should or should not. We have a Isuzu cabover dump with a Chevy engine in it.

Zak


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi Zak:

If you take a look at our website at www.sidewing.net, at the videos section, the larger trucks area shows 2 Isuzu flatbed trucks plowing a large lot.

I know the owner was very happy with their performance, with the wing on they were pushing 12' of snow each per pass and really worked well.

Hope you find this useful,

Reg


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Just found out yesterday thet FUSO will no longer be offered with an auto transmition. Bummer because I had cash in hand to buy a new one and mount a new blade (Blizzard or Boss) on it with a 2 yard sander.


----------



## fakie99 (Sep 28, 2003)

*4x4 or 2x4?*

whoever has plowed with them, have you used 4x or 2x?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

9 ft. blade on my npr hd dump,2 wheel dr. plows great!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I have a UD 1800HD with a 9' BOSS and a 3yd sander in it. 2wd, and she plows better than an F550. As with any 2wd truck, you WILL need weight in the back. I think I have a picture or two.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Paponte I would assume that the first picture is the after picture of the rubber cutting edge install the and 2nd is the before picture.

From what I have heard on cab over trucks. It that they make great plow trucks. Since you can see the plow at all times. Even see right in front of the plow. They turn tighter too. I would like to try plowing with one just to see how it works. But need a ton of counter weight.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

both pictures have steel cuttings edges on.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

i think he is talking about the snow deflector on the first shot.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

*zak*

I run a 99 Mitsi, short w/b,auto,10' platform dump,1.5 yrd.Down East ss electric sander,Meyers 8' poly plow,and a locker in the rear.It plows like a tank most of the time. There are some draw backs:#1, push frame sits low,I run tall tires in the front to get over curbs.#2,you can't plow areas with a steep approuch, the push frame digs into the driveway.#3, I can't start to push up hill from a stop, not enough traction. I can plow down and back up a steep area with no problem.

My worst problem is the truck wireing,it corrodes out with the road salt. I had to use a water proof electrical box to mount all my wires for the sander.

Gene


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

can you get the fusco in 4wd its the ideal truck i was looking at them myself


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

salopez said:


> i think he is talking about the snow deflector on the first shot.


Whoops!!!!!! my mistake. I was talking about the snow deflector.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> can you get the fusco in 4wd its the ideal truck i was looking at them myself


Fusco in 4x4 are no longer offered with a auto transmition. 
Otherwise I would have had one 2 months ago with a Blizzard


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I have no problem with my pushframe hanging too low. I had to fabricate my mount since there is none available except for a 4x4 Mitsu.


----------

